# My new P88 Compact



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

It is just an old pistol...










But it shoots good.

1 10 round mag and 3 15 round mags.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

An old very well made pistol ! I wouldn't pass one up for being old, just like 1911's, Hi-Powers, etc.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes....exactly!

I like it. I have to say...it is not what I was looking for at all and so I didn't go to it quickly but I do like it. The trigger is smooth, the action is like glass. The safety is a bit stiff but I don't need it much anyway.  

I have my eye on an older PPK also. It is stainless with wood grips......it is sweet and I am drooling over it. It is my dad's. He says I have to wait for him to die to get it. He loves it too but he hasn't shot it in years. I am thinking if I keep at him, he will let it go sooner than death. LOL

Kind of a different note but he also has an EBR that he just built that is on my list. We are taking it to the range for its first run at 1000 yards. It should be fun. He built another one for my brother but he said I had to let him have this one for a few years before I got it.

I guess since my brother served 11 months in the sand box, he deserves his. Daddy did pass me an '03 Springfield a few months ago so it isn't a total loss for me.

My pops isn't so bad at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool and somewhat rare pistol. Congrats


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice! Just because its old does not mean it can't be bold.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! I have always liked the P88 series but like the compacts even more. Looks like it's in great condition!


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

If I had only purchased one when they first came out.... Sweet gun!


----------

